# Nice product from Thermaltech



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Just saw these Thermaltech ZV9S Zone Module boards on my heating supplier's counter. Nice product. Made in Canada. The cost on their web-site is retail - I can buy them for a fair bit less than that.

The terminal blocks are removable for easy wiring and can be plugged back on the board in any of three different orientations to suit your wiring job.

I'm going to start using them. I'm so tired of the clunky old zip-tied clump of Marretted wires. If these boards work out they'll make servicing and startup a lot nicer, as well as making the job look neater and more professional.


----------

